# Not quite a crypt flower - but close



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

These orchids are in a few gardens around here and pop up this time of year for a few weeks:










more [email protected]:
http://rs79.vrx.net/works/photoblog/2008/Jun/2/


----------



## Ankawa (May 14, 2008)

Very nice! Is it a Cypripedium?


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Yup, Cypripedium calceolus.


----------



## Ankawa (May 14, 2008)

C.calceolus...interesting...I have got 3 Paphiopedilums but I haven't got any Cypripedium or Phragmipedium...[smilie=r: :mrgreen:


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Here's the pink one a neighbour has; they seem to bloom later than the yellow ones. Apologies for the crappy cel-phone pics, I should go back with a decent camera.


----------



## Ankawa (May 14, 2008)

Is it a Cyp. reginae?


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I didn't think it was but I looked it up, and um, yeah it does appear to be.

They're (very) rare? Oh... 

I know where there's acres of them.


----------



## Ankawa (May 14, 2008)

I believe that it depends on the zone, for example, here in Spain, only we have the Cyp.calceolus and it is very strange, but in other places it is to thousands ... it depends, I believe.


----------

